# Extreme fear of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease



## Apollonios (Mar 9, 2011)

I have an extreme fear of this disease. It started in September 12th the previous year from a dream in which I was trying to escape from a cloud of dust and prions, but got the disease and was condemned to die in a year, and it still is torturing me. I have read too much information on the internet about this disease, although it is concidered rare, you can find a terrificly large volume of info online. I atribute any symptom I may have to this disease. For example, if I tremble a little or I am slightly confused or forget something, I believe that I have cjd or kuru or some other prion disease. 
Three weeks after I have started fluoxetin, I started to have minor tremors in the shoulders. The muscles of this area were aching, and I don't know if it was caused by exercise or the medication. Because I have this fear, I searched to the internet about diseases that cause tremor and the tremor increased to the whole body. Between all these information, I found about psychogenic tremor but I wasn't convinced by anything. I was believing that I was suffering from cjd or another related disease. Some time the tremor went away, though I still tremble a little from time to time in the fingers or lips. 
Recently, after a bad night, I was believing that I won't sleep anymore again. The subsequent nights were terrible, with interrupted sleep and unpleasant dreams. I found information online about fatal insomnia and new variant cjd, which have insomnia as a symptom. Today I slept well and that fear nearly disappeared. 
Dispite that these diseases are extremely rare and affect nearly always older people or are many times hereditary, I continue to have the fear. My only risk factors are that I had a corneal transplant 5 years ago and that I have eaten a little peace of sheep brain might before 10 years. I have to say that the brain is disgusting! I have also undergone other eye operations, tonsil removal and many dental operations. What are the probabilities of cjd from these operations? Also, is here anyone who has experiences with this disease? Is anyone here who has the same fear? 
This fear is very disabling. I cannot concentrate, I cannot think well, I cannot function properly when I have that fear in its greatest intensity. In addition, dp/dr worsen each time this fear is triggered.


----------

